# Money movement



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi I need to move money from the UK (£25000) to South Africa, please can anyone give me a company who do good exchange rates and low fees (I know asking a lot). Instead of trawling the web some recommendations would be great.

Thank you


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Try Travelex


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

happydunk said:


> Hi I need to move money from the UK (£25000) to South Africa, please can anyone give me a company who do good exchange rates and low fees (I know asking a lot). Instead of trawling the web some recommendations would be great.
> 
> Thank you


Speak to your bank manager.


----------



## the mage (Nov 21, 2012)

I used Globalfundi from the UAE back to SA


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a meeting with my bank manager last week - and they have some options here ( USA ) to basically set up wire transfer functionality on my account. Once it is set up - I'm allowed to log in online and transfer money to just the account I've set up with them. I think it will be somewhat convenient to do it that way.


----------

